# Looking for hand reared baby pygmy marmoset



## londoncurls (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes I have always wanted a monkey, and I wondered if there is someone out there who could give me advice on caring for a pygmy marmoset… food, suppliments etc.
And if there are breeders out there.
Please get back
Lee x


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

londoncurls said:


> Yes I have always wanted a monkey, and I wondered if there is someone out there who could give me advice on caring for a pygmy marmoset… food, suppliments etc.
> And if there are breeders out there.
> Please get back
> Lee x


I suggest you read this:

Code of Practice - Welfare of privately kept Non-Human Primates 
http://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/pets/cruelty/documents/primate-cop.pdf


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi. You will find that no responsible breeder will sell a primate to be kept singly. You would also need to check that any hand-reared primate has been hand reared due to parents being unable to rear, NOT because the baby has been deliberately removed to hand-rear for pet-keeping purposes - someone doing planned hand-rearing is also a breeder to avoid.

As far as I know, parent-reared marmosets make just as good pets (and some say better) than hand reared. At least a pair is needed too.

I am sure Zoo-Man and Peter might give you some advice to help your research. There are a few threads on here about marmosets to read through.


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

Personally I wouldn't get handreared. If you take the time to really bond parent reared will be just as friendly. When researching I was advised to get hand reared and although I wouldn't change fizz for the world I wouldn't have got hand reared. EB is parent reared and he is almost as friendly as fizz but in his own way. 

With fizz being handreared I had to teach her how to be a monkey and actually eat the foods I wanted her to eat. 

And you want to get a pair and build up a troop rather than having a single.


----------



## courseithurts (Dec 29, 2010)

also you need to research it well and decide if this is what you realy want when they are older they change and can become very aggresive and stink the place out realy bad. not many people have them for a reason if they were like dogs etc and be as nice as babys as they are grown up dont you think everyone would have them


----------



## courseithurts (Dec 29, 2010)

Chris Newman said:


> I suggest you read this:
> 
> Code of Practice - Welfare of privately kept Non-Human Primates
> http://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/pets/cruelty/documents/primate-cop.pdf


 just read a bit of that and it seems a very good read def advice anyone else of thinking of getting one to read:2thumb:


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

9 times out of 10 it's the handreared that become aggressive when older as they have human ways imprinted on them and as they reach sexual maturity they become confused which gets expressed as aggression.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

mat_worrell said:


> 9 times out of 10 it's the handreared that become aggressive when older as they have human ways imprinted on them and as they reach sexual maturity they become confused which gets expressed as aggression.


10 out of 10 Matt...:no1:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Why has my post been removed? I was first to post on this thread, but now its gone!


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Why has my post been removed? I was first to post on this thread, but now its gone!


Yours and mine were removed to keep the peace...
I know nothing was said in the two but looking into it they all end up the same way mate...Arguments..

So my vote goes to pouchies judgement....

Maybe removing the question would help to...:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Yours and mine were removed to keep the peace...
> I know nothing was said in the two but looking into it they all end up the same way mate...Arguments..
> 
> So my vote goes to pouchies judgement....
> ...


I didn't see your post Peter, but I don''t think there was need to remove it! I was oonly asking why the OP wanted one?


----------



## londoncurls (Oct 21, 2009)

*hello*

what was your thread Zoo Man?

Lee


----------



## VeeMan (Jan 10, 2011)

*Sad sad ppl*



PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Yours and mine were removed to keep the peace...
> I know nothing was said in the two but looking into it they all end up the same way mate...Arguments..
> 
> So my vote goes to pouchies judgement....
> ...


It is terrible that everyone seems criticise and be rude rather than give someone asking a genuine question for some advice.

Come on people, those of you in the know, provide the OP with some more advice instead of having a rant, or is it too much to ask? After all this is supposed to be a forum - have the definition of it gotten lost in translation?

I'm also interested in the responses. I have done some research and I'm sure there are lots I don't know - particularly interested in the Pygmy Marmosettes.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

VeeMan said:


> It is terrible that everyone seems criticise and be rude rather than give someone asking a genuine question for some advice.
> 
> Come on people, those of you in the know, provide the OP with some more advice instead of having a rant, or is it too much to ask? After all this is supposed to be a forum - have the definition of it gotten lost in translation?
> 
> I'm also interested in the responses. I have done some research and I'm sure there are lots I don't know - particularly interested in the Pygmy Marmosettes.


None of the removed posts criticised anyone.
These questions always go the same way and pouchie saw this.
Forums do have there good points.
Especially if used to there potential.
I.E. reading previous posts.
There has been several opinions on hand rearing and other issues.
There has been people helped i can assure you of that..
Even with regard to breaders.
I have a picture of one of our pairs with a baby..
Not that it would make any difference as i dont hand rear and i most definately dont sell baby monkeys.
They should all see a birth which would meen they cant come out for a min of 12mnths.
But most use 18 as rule of thumb.


----------



## VeeMan (Jan 10, 2011)

*thank you PETERAROBERTSON*

Thanks for the post.

I was unaware of the hand rearing simply because there aren't a plethora of information available where I'm looking (albeit possibly in the wrong place).

I have had a sugar glider which sadly passed away some time ago. I only have happy memories and believe I provided a good home for her. I have yearned to get another but this time I would like to find something a bit more intelligent (and less night-bound).

I know this would be have to be a very responsible decision and it is one I wouldn't take lightly.

Is there anyone out there that would have contact information on breeders who don't hand-rear them?


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Why has my post been removed? I was first to post on this thread, but now its gone!





Zoo-Man said:


> I didn't see your post Peter, but I don''t think there was need to remove it! I was oonly asking why the OP wanted one?


Apologies for cleaning the thread but I removed the first four replies before this thread went in the wrong direction. 

You did nothing wrong but it started out too confrontational and my argument radar was a buzzin'.

I did PM you out of courtesy to let you know.


Thanks for everyone's input - this is turning out to be the kind of peaceful, respectful and constructive thread needed :notworthy:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Personally I thought Colin's question was quite reasonable & the replies did not necessarily need to end up in arguments.........asking why someone wants something can then ascertain the best advice in response - in this case probably about why NOT to have a hand reared marmie & the plethora of reasons for parent reared V hand reared, as well as other useful husbandry information.

Peters reply was deleted before I came back to the thread so cant comment on that.

Nice to see the Primate keepers helping out the newbies without people jumping on them though :2thumb: Maybe Colin's question could have stayed & then any nasty posts removed if they did actually appear........I think us moderator people (I run my own parrot forum so do this daily) can react too quickly without trusting the members & how they respond to some threads.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> Apologies for cleaning the thread but I removed the first four replies before this thread went in the wrong direction.
> 
> You did nothing wrong but it started out too confrontational and my argument radar was a buzzin'.
> 
> ...


Sorry Caz, I didn't get a PM from you


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Neither did I but I knew why they had been removed and had no issue with it as all I said was that I think it would be better to give advice rather than be confrontational with the OP.

And I agree I really like how the thread developed....nice and civil and the OP has been given some great advice as well as possibly forming new opinions on HR vs PR


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

I am only going to say this once.

Publicly arguing with a Moderator's decision is not allowed on RFUK. You can and will incur Warnings & Infractions.

Whatever your problems are, keep them to yourselves and let me do the job I was asked to do.


The thread went in the right direction. 

The right decision was made. End of.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> I am only going to say this once.
> 
> Publicly arguing with a Moderator's decision is not allowed on RFUK. You can and will incur Warnings & Infractions.
> 
> ...


Good on yea Pouchie..

You were 100% correct.


----------



## londoncurls (Oct 21, 2009)

I am still hoping somone will come forward and put me in touch with a breeder of Pygmy marmosets as we said earlier we had sugar gliders in the past but need less nocturnal sweethearts... We don't have children and pets are children. I just need certain questions answered;

Would we need any kind of license to keep Pygmy marmosets?

Can you get/do they need any kind of supplements with there food?.. We used to use gliderade for our sugarglider for example.

I know the gage has to be as big as poss
But during the day, while at home I was thinking that he/she would also be with me... I am at home all the time and work in my shed.

Are there any experienced breeders who maybe would let me visit even, to talk more and maybe meet a Pygmy in person?

You can thread me or PM me...

I didn't mean to upset anyone here, just wanted your help

Thank you

Lee x


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

londoncurls said:


> I am still hoping somone will come forward and put me in touch with a breeder of Pygmy marmosets as we said earlier we had sugar gliders in the past but need less nocturnal sweethearts... We don't have children and pets are children. I just need certain questions answered;
> 
> Would we need any kind of license to keep Pygmy marmosets?
> 
> ...


Please take the time to read the link to defra guidlines as suggested at the start.
You are still talking about one. 
He/she would be alone with me.???
They are socialised animals and need there own kind.
Especially a pygmy ,,they are the most timid and secrative of all the species.
Because of there size..
I breed them but do not under any circumstances sell.
I leave to build up into a troop..
Please as stated read the guideline put to you by the other op.


----------



## londoncurls (Oct 21, 2009)

thank you


----------



## londoncurls (Oct 21, 2009)

although it seems that people dont want to help, nor see what they could do regarding my questions... but just make you feel like a bad parent before you even started..

thank you everyone xx


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

VeeMan said:


> I have had a sugar glider which sadly passed away some time ago. I only have happy memories and believe I provided a good home for her. I have yearned to get another but this time I would like to find something a bit more intelligent (and less night-bound).


If I were a primate keeper, that statement would raise red flags for me, anyways..... Gliders, like primates, are social and NEED to be kept in a group (at least two... three or more is better). You can't possibly give a single glider a "good home" unless you are awake with said glider all night every night and even then, you can't give everything other gliders can. Communication, grooming, etc.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

londoncurls said:


> although it seems that people dont want to help, nor see what they could do regarding my questions... but just make you feel like a bad parent before you even started..
> 
> thank you everyone xx


Its not that people dont want to help.
You cant learn from asking questions on a forum.
Defo not with primates anyway.
You are also quoting that you would like to meet a pygmy.
You havent seen one yet you want one.
Again one-they need there own.
You cant replace the animals needs with humans no matter who tells you different.
Primate needs as quoted by defra is
they require stimuli from there own and need there own kind.
You are getting your questions answered.
Have you took the time to research or even read the link.
Nobody could teach you over the internet..
Like ive stated in previous posts.
We have a young chap who gives a hand now and again.
He is very keen on starting his own.
But even after the years he has worked with us he still feels hes not ready.
So please do some research first.
Its hard when you have wants and nobody can flick a switch and make come true..
Takes time and dedication.
Can you give me this weeks 6 numbers as thats what i want.
Sorry you feel this way but please listen and take on board what all are saying.
Guess this will be another stigma for us primate keepers.
Here we go again


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

londoncurls said:


> although it seems that people dont want to help, nor see what they could do regarding my questions... but just make you feel like a bad parent before you even started..
> 
> thank you everyone xx


The problem is there are very few people on here who keep Pygmy Marmosets. The problem you then have is that most primate keepers keep things very close to their chests which is a shame. Fortunately Peter on here is willing to share his knowldege. So I do not believe people are ignoring you !!!.

I keep primates but not pygmies so would not even try to offer you advice ( in the kindest possible way ).

I am like you trying to find out more about them as they are something I am hoping to accomodate in the future and from what I can gather it is best getting experience with other Marmoset / Tamarins first. 
I keep common Marmosets and no matter what you read it is not until you start to keep them that you learn. I am glad I went for ( for use of a better word ) an easier species to keep as the experience I am gaining will be invaluable to progressing to other species.

Added after just to clarify. I did and still do however read, google ask for information prior and after purchasing any species becuase the basics have to be there.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

kodakira said:


> The problem is there are very few people on here who keep Pygmy Marmosets. The problem you then have is that most primate keepers keep things very close to their chests which is a shame. Fortunately Peter on here is willing to share his knowldege. So I do not believe people are ignoring you !!!.
> 
> I keep primates but not pygmies so would not even try to offer you advice ( in the kindest possible way ).
> 
> ...


If i could turn the clock back Neil,,this would have been my reply.:lol2:

You are correct.

Education can be added to but the basic learning process is up to the individual..

As ive stated to you on numerous occations we can give an opinion and then what is chosen to do is up to them..

What works for me might not work for you...

My closest mate does things a we bit different and it works for him..
Hes not right and me wrong its just different ways of achieving the same.

Just dont understand why someone would want something they have never seen...

To many cases of it not working out and guess who suffers...

Not the humans anyway...

All humans bother about is getting there wonga back or even macking a profit.

Its why i dont put up my feeding schedule.

I know it works as the stock condition and breeding proves that in itself..
But someone might enterparate as law and it may not work for them..

I do hope this young chap does his homework and achieves his dreams..

Its always good to know of other breaders when pairs are needed to be made.

Its just education mate----Or lack of it...

Has anyone ever stopped to think why theres no books????


----------



## londoncurls (Oct 21, 2009)

*hi...*

thanks everone for your help.... yes reading as much info as i can would help... 

in reference to what Peter suggests.... and I wouldnt want the marmoset to suffer in any way.... i agree getting a pair or more is best.

i dont want to breed or sell... just enjoy them.

yes I have never met in person a pygmy marmoset....

they look more appealing cos the common marmoset looks like it could take your fingers off if he dont like you.

As I said before if there is anybody who I could meet with experience, to start my learning process I would be very gratful.

otherwise its back to London Zoo for me

xx


----------



## londoncurls (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes maybe I should also be with more of my own kind....
but no matter what I like animals more than humans :2thumb:


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

hi there

im not going to add anymore to this as i agree with what is being said already.....

the only thing i would say is definatelly go back to london zoo, i have put a thread up of the newest (not so new now) primate exhibit i found it amazing spent nearly all day just watching learning from them.

secondly the common marmosets do pack a hard bite...... but thats what you deal with if/when it happens. its in a strangle way part of the joy of keeping them. its really not that bad once you have had that first bite anyway!! lol.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

londoncurls said:


> Yes maybe I should also be with more of my own kind....
> but no matter what I like animals more than humans :2thumb:



Yes, but not integrating with more humans is your choice. If you kept a single glider or primate, they don't have a choice in the matter.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

mat_worrell said:


> hi there
> 
> im not going to add anymore to this as i agree with what is being said already.....
> 
> ...


Matt id rather be bitten(again) by a common than a pygmy...

They are very fast..

But ill tell you you aint been bit till a tam gets hold of you..
ITS PAINFULL..

But not enough to break the love:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Im glad the OP has taken notice & now realises that it is wrong to keep a single marmoset. 

I also see where he is coming from with regards the research, as there is very little info out there for anyone wanting to start with marmosets. If you google, you mainly get zoo websites, which just tells you about them in the wild. Before I got my marmosets, I had a real hard time researching them. Luckily I had a good teacher in my old boss!


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

if i where you i would go back to london zoo, if only because zoo staff tend to take explaning about there animals in their stride (it being part of there job). the trick is to go when there not busy. i went to edinborugh in november and visited the zoo, first time iv seen a pygmy marm in the flesh :flrt: the head primate keeper stood talking to me and my mate for ages all about there care and ended up pretty much giving us a private tour of the zoo :no1:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

miss_ferret said:


> if i where you i would go back to london zoo, if only because zoo staff tend to take explaning about there animals in their stride (it being part of there job). the trick is to go when there not busy. i went to edinborugh in november and visited the zoo, first time iv seen a pygmy marm in the flesh :flrt: the head primate keeper stood talking to me and my mate for ages all about there care and ended up pretty much giving us a private tour of the zoo :no1:


Maybe he fancied you? And I thought we were going to procreate & your off flirting with zoo keepers?!?!


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

it is possible :lol2: but then i was with my best mate and she has F cups, so i dont usually get a look in  :lol2: anyway he was nearly 7 ft tall and did battle reinactmants on the side so a bit scary :blush:


----------



## RaccoonsRule (Aug 24, 2009)

For the fear of being jumped on here I going to put my two pennies worth in.... As being someone who was jumped on in the past for passing on their own experience (being on the topic of Raccoons!) anyway moving on...

you will find a lot of people of to affraid to give out any type of advise because there are some people on here that are very opinionated (if thats even a word lol!) I for one is one of those who sooner keep there mouth shut. Only up to recently i decided to start chatting on here to give it a second chance maybe a few more of us will do so to :mf_dribble:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

miss_ferret said:


> it is possible :lol2: but then i was with my best mate and she has F cups, so i dont usually get a look in  :lol2: anyway he was nearly 7 ft tall and did battle reinactmants on the side so a bit scary :blush:


:lol2:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

miss_ferret said:


> if i where you i would go back to london zoo, if only because zoo staff tend to take explaning about there animals in their stride (it being part of there job). the trick is to go when there not busy. i went to edinborugh in november and visited the zoo, first time iv seen a pygmy marm in the flesh :flrt: the head primate keeper stood talking to me and my mate for ages all about there care and ended up pretty much giving us a private tour of the zoo :no1:


Head of the primate section at Edinburgh is Donald Gow.

Know Donald quite well..

Totally agree there job is to explain and keep the public interested.

Donald is dead against private primate keeping...

Well some forms of private keeping anyway..

It took a long time to get to know the guy as when i told him i kept he was not amused..

Changed his tune after a period of time though..

So yes would agree to an extent that zoo visits are educational..

But they do not give out advice on husbandry etc...

Not putting dampner on it as it would be educational to have a look how they are kept..

Plenty to see there as at last count im prety sure theres over 100 pygmys..

They have them in with most of there small primates..

It was Donald that first put the idea to myself,,,

I want to but still a bit reluctant...

Dont know why but toy with the idea all the time..

Seemingly makes them more secure..

Have pictures somewhere of a Geoffroy carrying pygmy baby...
Not at Edinburgh zoo though..

At my mates and hes reluctant to let me put on forum...

Hes still old fashioned and doesnt believe in this..

Hes very private..


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

i only saw about 5 pygmys, in the jungle walk (i think it was called), they had loads of chimps though. guy i spoke to did say they'd just finished a refurb so they could have had a move round?

i must have got the wrong end of the stick then as the guy we spoke to was called barry not donald.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

miss_ferret said:


> i only saw about 5 pygmys, in the jungle walk (i think it was called), they had loads of chimps though. guy i spoke to did say they'd just finished a refurb so they could have had a move round?
> 
> i must have got the wrong end of the stick then as the guy we spoke to was called barry not donald.


Yes Barry is keeper not head keeper..

The exhibit is the amozon exhibit..
Has lion tams,,cotton tops,,geoldii,,titi,,,etc etc
All or most of these have pygmys housed with them...

The refurb was the new chimp place and also for squirrels and caps...

Nice zoo but dont like some of the exhibits there..

Too many animals just pacing up and down,,back in forth at the glass..

You can really see they are bored and frustrated..


----------

